

Juniper Networks to use Scala and Akka (Typesafe) - justauser
http://gigaom.com/cloud/typesafe-pushes-scala-as-top-language-juniper-apparently-agrees/

======
odersky
Just to give some color: This is no small side project but a strategic
technology investment on Juniper's side.

~~~
justauser
Thanks for your comment. I'm going to presume that this will be key to their
SDN/OpenFlow developments? Is there any more publicly available information
yet?

